# Bendigo And District Brewers June 16th Catch-up



## gava (6/5/12)

Hello Fellow Bendigo and District Home brewers..
I've locked in the Date and time for a catch up.

Date : Saturday June 16th
Time : 12:30 --> 9:30pm~
Location : 26 Cashens Road Junortoun 3551 (Bendigo)

*If your driving please organise a designated Driver or some accommodation, I will not be held responisble for peoples actions after they've left my house.

Facebook group for Bendigo Home Brewers : http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/327235607332975/


Days Outline:


- Start 12:30
- Meet and greet organise beers/kegs etc
- Get the brewrigs going
- Drink on and have fun
- 5 -> 6 Tea
- 9:30 home time 



Please have lunch before you come, I'll provide tea (After we work out the numbers may need to get some $ from everyone for food)

I have a kegerator which can hold four kegs, I currently have one in there at the moment.
There should be some room if anyone wants to bring a keg. I also have a single tap jocky box.

Currently have two Brewrigs one 50lt and one BIAB recipe will be posted later.

Please if you have any other suggestions put in the thread and I'll update the topic.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/12)

If I can work out the travel, is the shindig open to the presence of your more Southern brewing brethren?


----------



## gava (7/5/12)

sure...


----------



## Simon66 (12/5/12)

I am interested but may not be able to get until later in the afternoon.

Sounds good.

Simon


----------



## big78sam (14/5/12)

At this stage I likely can't make it but I will pm or Facebook message if anything changes to check if the invite still stands. Thanks for organizing it gav.


----------



## gava (14/5/12)

ok can we get a list of people coming? so I can get numbers for food etc..

1.gava


----------



## gava (15/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay 
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)


----------



## gava (15/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay 
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf


----------



## mmmyummybeer (15/5/12)

gava said:


> 1. gava
> 2. Wayne (Facebook)
> 3. Cap (facebook)
> 4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
> ...



Looking forward to catching up should be a great day.


----------



## gava (15/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay 
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)


----------



## notung (16/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe) 
13. notung

Will be there for sure. Thanks again gava for organising and offering to host. I plan to brew something BIAB style and cube it up - brewlength ~20L. I will be bringing along the hops that mrpolly donated to the club some time back. I wouldn't mind using these up as part of one or more of the brews on the day. The products can be fermented at different brewers' houses and consumed/divided at the next meeting. Here's the inventory (exported from beersmith, sorry about length):


_Name: Amarillo Gold (2009)
Origin: U.S.
Type: Aroma
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 8.20 %
Beta: 6.00 %
Hop Stability Index: 25.0 %
Inventory: 450.00 gm
Notes: Unknown origin, but character similar to Cascade.
Use for: IPAs, Ales
Aroma: Citrus, Flowery
Substitutions: Cascade, Centennial

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Cascade (2009)
Origin: US
Type: Both
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 5.00 %
Beta: 6.00 %
Hop Stability Index: 50.0 %
Inventory: 260.00 gm
Notes: Use For: American ales and lagers
Aroma: Strong spicy, floral, grapefriut character
Substitutes: Centennial
Examples: Sierra Nevade Pale Ale, Anchor Liberty Ale
A hops with Northern Brewers Heritage

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Centennial (2008)
Origin: US
Type: Bittering
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 9.70 %
Beta: 4.00 %
Hop Stability Index: 40.0 %
Inventory: 38.00 gm
Notes: Use for: General purpose bittering, aroma in American ales and Wheats
Aroma: Floral, citrus aroma, spicy, clean bittering flavor
Substitutes: Galena, Eroica, Nugget, Bullion
Examples: Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Sierra Nevada Bigfoot

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Chinook (2008)
Origin: US
Type: Bittering
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 11.40 %
Beta: 3.60 %
Hop Stability Index: 20.0 %
Inventory: 31.00 gm
Notes: Use for: Strong versitile bittering hop for ales, porters, stouts
Aroma: Heavy and spicy aroma
Substitutes: Galena, Eroica, Nugget, Bullion
Examples: Sierra Nevada Stout, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Fuggles (2008)
Origin: United Kingdom
Type: Aroma
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 4.20 %
Beta: 2.00 %
Hop Stability Index: 35.0 %
Inventory: 80.00 gm
Notes: Used For: General purpose bittering/aroma for English Ales, Dark Lagers
Aroma: Mild, soft, grassy, floral aroma
Substitute: East Kent Goldings, Williamette
Examples: Samuel Smith's Pale Ale, Old Peculiar, Thomas Hardy's Ale

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Motueka, B Saaz (2010)
Origin: NZ
Type: Bittering
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 8.60 %
Beta: 3.00 %
Hop Stability Index: 25.0 %
Inventory: 411.00 gm
Notes: 

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Simcoe (2007)
Origin: U.S.
Type: Bittering
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 12.30 %
Beta: 4.50 %
Hop Stability Index: 18.0 %
Inventory: 24.00 gm
Notes: High alpha bitterng hops with good aroma characteristics. Citrus aroma.
Best for: IPAs
Substitutes: N/A

----------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Tettnang (2008)
Origin: Germany
Type: Aroma
Form: Pellet

Alpha: 3.50 %
Beta: 4.40 %
Hop Stability Index: 40.0 %
Inventory: 80.00 gm
Notes: Use for: German ales, lagers and wheat beer
Aroma: Noble, mild, fine, slightly spicy
Substitutes: Saaz, Spalt
Examples: Sam Adams Octoberfest, Anderson Valley ESB

----------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## gava (18/5/12)

just a heads up to people, If your going to bring any chips,scacks etc can you please check the packet for rice/rice flour my son is highly alergic to Rice and alot of those things have rice/rice flour in them.

If everyone is happy I can purchase a selection of snacks for the day and we'll just get some $$ of ya when ya rock up...

on that note is anyone else alergic to anything i should stay away from?


----------



## gava (18/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe) 
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook)


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/5/12)

gava said:


> just a heads up to people, If your going to bring any chips,scacks etc can you please check the packet for rice/rice flour my son is highly alergic to Rice and alot of those things have rice/rice flour in them.
> 
> If everyone is happy I can purchase a selection of snacks for the day and we'll just get some $ of ya when ya rock up...
> 
> on that note is anyone else alergic to anything i should stay away from?




Thanks for the head ups and well done on the facebook set up looks to have been a great success by the list of people coming. Looking forward to meeting a lot of new Bendigo brewers.


----------



## Kleiny (21/5/12)

Hope to be in town that weekend and could drop by for a chat and a beer. If it all goes well with lots of interest the club will start becoming a regular event. Good work.

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook) 
15. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit)


----------



## gava (21/5/12)

Hey Trav, Yeah I thought I best get off my ass and do something... Seems to be a bigger bunch of brewers in Bendigo than i thought... 
Hopfully get a regular meetings going.


----------



## gava (26/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook) 
15. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit) 
16. Facebook guys mate #1
17. Facebook guys mate #2
18. Facebook guys mate #3
19. Facebook guys mate #4


----------



## gava (28/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook) 
15. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit) 
16. Facebook guys mate #1
17. Facebook guys mate #2
18. Facebook guys mate #3
19. Facebook guys mate #4 
20. Marcus
21. Marcus Friend


----------



## gava (31/5/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook) 
15. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit) 
16. Facebook guys mate #1
17. Facebook guys mate #2
18. Facebook guys mate #3
19. Facebook guys mate #4 
20. Marcus
21. Marcus Friend
22. Simon (facebook)
23. Simon's Friend

WOW this is getting big.. lucky i have a big area...
Hope everyone will bring some beer my single keg wont go around much I dont think


----------



## gava (31/5/12)

Ill go through what I have in my grain bins and hop stash and see if we can get something together for a beer...





notung said:


> 1. gava
> 2. Wayne (Facebook)
> 3. Cap (facebook)
> 4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
> ...


----------



## gava (31/5/12)

One down...

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Lecterfan (May drop in for a few hours)
12. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
13. notung
14. Nathan (Facebook) 
15. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit) 
16. Facebook guys mate #1
17. Facebook guys mate #2
18. Facebook guys mate #3
19. Facebook guys mate #4 
20. Marcus
21. Marcus Friend
22. Simon (facebook)
23. Simon's Friend


----------



## gava (1/6/12)

Hey guys it looks like it'll be about $10 each to cover food and snacks etc.
If your not hanging around for tea please let me know so I can change the food budget.
cheers.


----------



## gava (4/6/12)

1. gava
2. Wayne (Facebook)
3. Cap (facebook)
4. Bendigo Malt (facebook)
5. Slim
6. Jay
7. Pete (facebook)
8. Trevor (maybe)
9. Rolf
10. mmmyummybeer
11. pmash (almost definite, maybe)
12. notung
13. Nathan (Facebook) 
14. Kleiny (if in town may be there for a visit) 
15. Facebook guys mate #1
16. Facebook guys mate #2
17. Facebook guys mate #3
18. Facebook guys mate #4 
19. Marcus
20. Simon (facebook)
21. Simon's Friend


----------



## gava (7/6/12)

Ok people I guess we should sort out a recipe for people who want to brew..
Should we settle on a style or get what we have in our stash and make a beer from that?


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/12)

gava said:


> Ok people I guess we should sort out a recipe for people who want to brew..
> Should we settle on a style or get what we have in our stash and make a beer from that?



I recon we throw the style guidelines out the window on this one and brew something interesting from the stash. Well that's my vote anyway :lol:


----------



## gava (7/6/12)

when I say "Style" i mean pale ale area/ IPA area porter, stout etc.. a ball park if you will



mmmyummybeer said:


> I recon we throw the style guidelines out the window on this one and brew something interesting from the stash. Well that's my vote anyway :lol:


----------



## Yob (7/6/12)

gava said:


> Please have lunch before you come



this is really good advice... these events can be devastating on an empty guts


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> this is really good advice... these events can be devastating on an empty guts



Sounds like your speaking from experience Yob


----------



## vic45 (7/6/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Sounds like your speaking from experience Yob




You didn't see his little nap beside the table on our veranda? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yob (7/6/12)

i beg to differ.. There was nothing little about it :lol: 

Not even the superb pizza could save me at that point... Lesson learned


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/12)

mmm the pizza was pretty darn good :icon_drool2:


----------



## pmash (7/6/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> I recon we throw the style guidelines out the window on this one and brew something interesting from the stash. Well that's my vote anyway :lol:



I would like to bring my braumeister and put down a beer I found on beertools under "specialty beers".

and........pizza sounds really good to me.........Nelsons ?????????


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/12)

pmash said:


> I would like to bring my braumeister and put down a beer I found on beertools under "specialty beers".
> 
> and........pizza sounds really good to me.........Nelsons ?????????




I would love to see a Braumeister in action as well  . What's does the recipe look like?


----------



## pmash (7/6/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> I would love to see a Braumeister in action as well  . What's does the recipe look like?




Nothing too special, just doesn't fit any style guidelines,,,,,,aaaaannnnnd, I have all the ingredients  

Here I hopePost Comment
Hobart House beer - Hobart
January 1, 2011	


L




Category	Specialty Beer
Subcategory	Specialty Beer
Recipe Type	All Grain
Batch Size	22.71 L
Volume Boiled	26.50 L
Mash Efficiency	75 %
Total Grain/Extract	4.20 kg
Total Hops	56.7 g
Calories (12 fl. oz.)	136.1
Cost to Brew	$35.21 (USD)
Cost per Bottle (12 fl. oz.)	$0.55 (USD)
Summary :	Will do this beer. recipe on Northern Brewer catalog. Make sure you do your efficiency to your system. I think they have theirs set at about 75%. That is the recipe. Mash out around 153 degrees

3.86 kg	Standard 2-Row; Rahr info
0.23 kg	Golden Naked Oats info
0.11 kg	Special Roast Malt; Briess info
56 g	Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellets, 4.5 %AA) boiled 60 min. info
Yeast :	WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale info


----------



## notung (11/6/12)

Hi all,

I'm pretty sure I'm driving to & from gava's place on Sat so I won't be going too crazy. It's the weather for good lager fermentations at the moment. I wouldn't half mind brewing a dark lager, bock or something. I've got carapils/foam, carafa spec II and munich I as well as some aged pils malt I wouldn't mind using up. Or there's always the whole imperial dopplebock idea, which I've never explored...

I'll donate any beer I brew to the next club get together (minus some samples of course  )


----------



## gava (15/6/12)

Hello All,

I've been on holidays and working around the house so haven't been here for a bit.

Going to organise the meat for tea today currently looking at a few pork shoulders and some chicken wings we may slap on the smoker (if i can get it working better today) also got snacks for during the day...This should work out to be about $10 a person (Try not to bring any food and if you do please let me look at the package since our son is highly allergic to rice)

My brewrig is out of action the brew troller has an issue when some SSR are connected , I've got a new box so I can rewire and seperate the 240v and 12v (this wont be done by tomorrow) We do have a single batch BIAB coming and also a breumeister (or whatever they're called) 

So we will be kicking off at 12:30 the day should be a easy going meet and great I guess maybe talk about how we want to take this club in the future. I have a brown ale on tap (travs mongoose recipe from the forumn recipe tab)

I have three spare taps (two if you let me leave the soda water on)  and also a jocky box we can connect up. 

Please come along with your manners any idiots will be asked to leave and have a good day.. Any one that wants a work out can dig my wife some holes for her fruit tree's!

cheers and can't wait to meet (see) everyone Saturday..


----------



## pmash (16/6/12)

Sorry guys, unexpected work commitments. Unable to attend, have a great day.


----------



## Simon66 (16/6/12)

Great Day

Good to catch up with so many brewing enthusiast. The beers were great and the food was fabulous.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## mmmyummybeer (17/6/12)

Big thanks to Gav for organizing such a great day :beerbang: 
It was definitely a roaring success and from the turn out, it showed that the home brew scene in and around Bendigo is going strong. Nice to see and meet so many new brewers getting into the hobby and pulling out some great beers, and I also really enjoyed catching up with others that I haven't seen for a while. You couldn't beat it the beer and food was sensational, and the conversations enthralling. I had a ball, so thanks everyone and cheers.
:beer:


----------



## gava (18/6/12)

Hi all 
Thank you for not trashing my house  it was a great day good beers and good food although I missed about 98% of the pork (shake fist) not to worry plenty more were that came from..

It was great meeting new and old people and I didn't know there was that many people in and around benders willing to come out for a beer day.. Thanks a lot to Rolf and jay for helping on the food and the ugly drum smoker...

Thanks to Wayne and cam for putting a brew on I would have also but I seem to have a bug in my brewtroller next time it'll be running...

So I was thinking that while it's fresh and we seem to like each other we should think of hat we can do next? And how often? We could always catch up monthly/or every other month.. We can also have inner club mini comps ie brew this type of beer or even have a craziest beer off (my money is on cam) 

So thanks everyone for making it a great day and let's hope there's more to come..

Gav


----------



## notung (4/7/12)

Hi there all! I hope its not too late for me just to say a big thanks to gava for hosting the meet up. Wow what a fun afternoon it was. I was most impressed at the number of all grain brewers who are around and popped out of the woodwork. Did I mention the food was awesome? I went home and did heaps of reading up on Trinidad scorpion butch t chillies that weekend!

I am now fermenting the 'MacGyver Mild' from the brewday, using wyeast 1469 west Yorkshire ale. The mash was a little more efficient than I had hoped so OG was 1.040 instead of 1.034. It just means a bit more alcoholic for than the healthful, hearty table beer I was going for nevertheless I'll bring it to share for the next event. The heat of fermentation is just enough to keep the brew fermenting at 18c right now - no extra heat needed. The 3L that wouldn't fit from cube to fermenter was used to stew up some apples with cinnamon and allspice, bit of sugar. The apples went into a kick arse pie and I'm drinking some of the mulled wort now. It's great.

In terms of how regularly to meet as a club I'm wondering if bi-monthly might be nice. As homebrewers that gives us enough time to have fermented or conditioned something in between meetings. It is also regular enough to keep momentum (important seeing as we have lots of energy right now). I like the idea of a mini brew off challenge. People could use the same grain bill with a different yeast, then come back and explore/share results.


----------

